# sig



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

is there anyone able to make me a new sig?

i want my car/name and aberdeen rep all in the same sig if possible.

thanks yow


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> is there anyone able to make me a new sig?
> 
> i want my car/name and aberdeen rep all in the same sig if possible.
> 
> thanks yow


I might be able to help you out mate. But you should check with Nick that it's okay to steal elements of your TTOC sig?

Cheers

rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im sure it will be ok mate :wink:

so what do you need myh man?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> im sure it will be ok mate :wink:
> 
> so what do you need myh man?


A good quality (hi-res) image of your car basically and whatever you want written on the sig. Plus any other image you'd like me to incorporate. Up to you really. I might/might not use them all but send them to me here mate...

[email protected]

Cheers

rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

pics sent rich, pm me if you need anymore


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> pics sent rich, pm me if you need anymore


Got it Kammy and replied. Couple of questions for ya!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Someones written Lanny on your sig Kammy. are you a Lanny barbie fan? :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> Someones written Lanny on your sig Kammy. are you a Lanny barbie fan? :lol:


So provocative... :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > Someones written Lanny on your sig Kammy. are you a Lanny barbie fan? :lol:
> ...


love the new sig rich [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> love the new sig rich [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


A great name and venue for a club I thought... 

Oh, it already is... :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > love the new sig rich [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


TYeah but you can not join the club unless your mortgage interest payments are near 23,000 quid a year :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


Our mortgage isn't even that much


----------

